# Warhammer40k Forgeworld busts and statue



## Real2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi! i sell 3 cool and rare Forgeworld busts. 
1)Space wolf terminator
2)Ork boss
3)Chaos space marine
and VERY RARE Ultramarine statue made of polystone in 1997 by Forgeworld!!! about 170mm! 
worldwide shipping with tracking. I accept paypal or Ebay deals.
Any questions please askk:
all items in great condition(if you need more photos just email me [email protected])

Photos







[/url]


----------

